# Who's Dog?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a slow Wednesday here at work and I thought this could be fun. I think someone said there was an old thread like this but hell, let's start a new one 

So, the question is... If you could have any fellow member's dog as your own, what dog would it be?

I think I would have to steel one of Lisa's dogs, but I'm not sure who. I'm thinkin Barca Beast would make a good snuggle buddy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That IS a hard one. 
AmBully- PInk's Torque or Angel's Pepper oh, or Lauren's Shox
APBT- Stan's Turk or Circle M's Tater and anything off Lisa or Holly's yards


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

I would take angelbaby's girl

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> That IS a hard one.
> AmBully- PInk's Torque or Angel's Pepper oh, or Lauren's Shox
> APBT- Stan's Turk or Circle M's Tater and anything off Lisa or Holly's yards


Oh yeah, I like Circle M's Dirty too! And yes, now that I've been to Holly's yard I can say that I love her dogs! That's how I decided on Barca cuz I've met him  oh and Xena loved my lap, jumped right up just like a cat 



Armando said:


> I would take angelbaby's girl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Which one? She has several nice girls


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For Apbt, definitely something from Flametree or Southern Inferno, but I would also steal Odie, Tye's handsome boy! And for bully staffy types, meagan66's Ozai is a dog I'd love to have! Though Shox is quite the looker too!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Still holding out for siren.....she loves me! Xena is a sexy bitch too but I would have to pry her from Hollys dead cold hands lol


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

For APBT I would take any one of Lisa's dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG, I almost forgot about Odie, he is def in the top choices for me too.
Flametree also has some rockin dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

redog said:


> Still holding out for siren.....she loves me! Xena is a sexy bitch too but I would have to pry her from Hollys dead cold hands lol


Haha yeah and ud have to pry Siren outta Lisa's cold dead hands too!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok.....I love Varro....did I spell that right
Ambully....Shox yeah buddy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Ok.....I love Varro....did I spell that right
> Ambully....Shox yeah buddy


I like your black pup. Crow? She's gonna be a looker when she's grown.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ecko or odin would be the one's I would have to steal or Bully gals Mya { she don't take enough pics of her though so none of you would know what a looker that girl is } LMAO


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if there are no rules to this hypothetical.... i love me some Bumble Bee.... RIP.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

HMMM lets see so many. As far as APBT.

Lisa's dogs anything off siren or Siren herself.

Steel Ridge's Voodoo

Flametree's Zapata

Top gun Kennels (OFK)Notch


Now for Bully I would have to go steal Angelbaby's Crush and Cali haha.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pet wise, Odin, hands down. 

MSK, I do love your Dreamer. 

There are ENTIRELY too many that I love.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Easy choice, I'd have to steal one of my own...representing the TRUE OFRN loudly and proudly


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> ecko or odin would be the one's I would have to steal or Bully gals Mya { she don't take enough pics of her though so none of you would know what a looker that girl is } LMAO





EckoMac said:


> Pet wise, Odin, hands down.
> 
> MSK, I do love your Dreamer.
> 
> There are ENTIRELY too many that I love.


Awww thanks girls! That means a lot and Odin thanks ya too! But I would have to steel Ecko and Crush if u took my Odin monster


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I'll settle for visitation rites.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ecko or odin would be the one's I would have to steal or Bully gals Mya { she don't take enough pics of her though so none of you would know what a looker that girl is } LMAO


Zeke  stunning dog


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Pinks - Torque .. without a shadow of doubt


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Dave you back off there  Si and Neener are mine  lol. I love Xena. She's my special little buddy. You should have seen her giving me hugs at Holly's house.  Barca does it too its so cute. Doggy hugs are the best.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

And I'd love to come snatch Bob  or Elmore but Carly might shoot me


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Lol Dave you back off there  Si and Neener are mine  lol. I love Xena. She's my special little buddy. You should have seen her giving me hugs at Holly's house.  Barca does it too its so cute. Doggy hugs are the best.


i was crackin up at Xena! she is such a sweetheart! and for just meeting Barca i fell in love!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aren't they such sweethearts. Xena cracks me up she's like a little kid all excited  I am absolutely in love with Mae. I'd say I'd steal her but that's Fish's doggy so ill let her stay.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Oh yeah, I like Circle M's Dirty too! And yes, now that I've been to Holly's yard I can say that I love her dogs! That's how I decided on Barca cuz I've met him  oh and Xena loved my lap, jumped right up just like a cat
> 
> Which one? She has several nice girls


I don't know the names yet. Lol :/ but she was in a recent post about bully's. She's blue and white.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Armando said:


> I don't know the names yet. Lol :/ but she was in a recent post about bully's. She's blue and white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh ok. The one that's mostly blue with a white chest is Luna and the one that is blue with a white head is Cali. And they are both real pretty examples of AmBully. I like their conformation a lot.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cali is one of my favorites too. Angel better watch out or ill come get her  lol. Odin can come home with me too as long as I'm at it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Cali is one of my favorites too. Angel better watch out or ill come get her  lol. Odin can come home with me too as long as I'm at it.


Haha, as u know though Odin kinda "dies" when I'm not around lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww thanks girls  Krystal if you come up this way to steal her better bring your peircing gun and tattoo equipment LOL jus saying. ( you can visit her lol)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol. Oh for sure. I don't use piercing guns though I'm old school  I use forcepts, corks and hollow needles


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Pet wise, Odin, hands down.
> 
> MSK, I do love your Dreamer.
> 
> There are ENTIRELY too many that I love.


Thanks  that's my little mini baby doll although shes not much smaller then her mama by weight she just seems super small.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> Still holding out for siren.....she loves me! Xena is a sexy bitch too but I would have to pry her from Hollys dead cold hands lol


Even in death I would not let go!



JoKealoha said:


> if there are no rules to this hypothetical.... i love me some Bumble Bee.... RIP.


RIP Bee. Thank you, she was a gorgeous dog.



kg420 said:


> Lol Dave you back off there  Si and Neener are mine  lol. *I love Xena. She's my special little buddy.* You should have seen her giving me hugs at Holly's house.  Barca does it too its so cute. Doggy hugs are the best.





kg420 said:


> Aren't they such sweethearts. Xena cracks me up she's like a little kid all excited * I am absolutely in love with Mae.* I'd say I'd steal her but that's Fish's doggy so ill let her stay.


Oh shes "Special" all right lmao!!!

Mae is a good ol dog 

I have always been partial to Miss Tweak RIP. She was a beautiful dog.

Barca would be another one. Since I have got to keep him it makes me want him more than when I had just seen photos. I never would have guessed his personality would be the way it is. He is the most precious dog and is a male Crixus lol. When he retires I will be all over Lisa with how she could use room and should just let him retire to CA lmao.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

APBT- I would have to take Performance Kennels Typhoon or Xena! those are some gorgeous dogs. 

Bully- Shox or Crush for sure lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'd have to go with miss Poison Ivy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooooo yes! Ivy is definitely one I would love to have! I completely forgot about her! I think Doug needs to post some pics of her!


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oooooh! There are so many gorgeous dogs! 
APBT- miss Poison Ivy, Varro, or Dosia. 
Bullies- Zeke or Crush!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There's a few friends I have on FB that are not on here who's dogs I would love to have.But as far as here I would love to have Circle M's Medusa.That's a purty bitch right there!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holly I already told you ill sign the petition  he's just such a wonderful dog. I'd take him home in a heart beat


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

No contest; Tye's Peri.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

redog said:


> Still holding out for siren.....she loves me! Xena is a sexy bitch too but I would have to pry her from Hollys dead cold hands lol





Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> It's a slow Wednesday here at work and I thought this could be fun. I think someone said there was an old thread like this but hell, let's start a new one
> 
> So, the question is... If you could have any fellow member's dog as your own, what dog would it be?
> 
> I think I would have to steel one of Lisa's dogs, but I'm not sure who. I'm thinkin Barca Beast would make a good snuggle buddy





EckoMac said:


> That IS a hard one.
> AmBully- PInk's Torque or Angel's Pepper oh, or Lauren's Shox
> APBT- Stan's Turk or Circle M's Tater and anything off Lisa or Holly's yards





Armando said:


> For APBT I would take any one of Lisa's dogs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Ok.....I love Varro....did I spell that right
> Ambully....Shox yeah buddy





MSK said:


> HMMM lets see so many. As far as APBT.
> 
> Lisa's dogs anything off siren or Siren herself.
> 
> ...





kg420 said:


> Lol Dave you back off there  Si and Neener are mine  lol. I love Xena. She's my special little buddy. You should have seen her giving me hugs at Holly's house.  Barca does it too its so cute. Doggy hugs are the best.





American_Pit13 said:


> Even in death I would not let go!
> 
> RIP Bee. Thank you, she was a gorgeous dog.
> 
> ...





shewerewolf said:


> APBT- I would have to take Performance Kennels Typhoon or Xena! those are some gorgeous dogs.
> 
> Bully- Shox or Crush for sure lol





Kwhitaker0604 said:


> Oooooh! There are so many gorgeous dogs!
> APBT- miss Poison Ivy, Varro, or Dosia.
> Bullies- Zeke or Crush!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Wow thank you guys! Holly Barca is a sweetheart and I miss him so much! I'm happy you guys are having fun with him. Dave, Siren will always be your special girl! I need to plan another trip out there to visit!!

Now if I had my pick.....
I would steal Stacia's Ozzy because he would fit into my breeding program! 
I would steal Dimiko's Zorro and just have a family reunion at my house! lol
I also like SRK's dogs!
For Bully, AB's Zeke
for pet.... Krystal's Marley RIP sweet boy!

Oh and anything in Holly's yard.... Oh wait I already own them! HAHA sorry I couldn't help it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Oh and anything in Holly's yard.... Oh wait I already own them! HAHA sorry I couldn't help it!


But you don't get to cuddle them  Hey I have a few useless souls you don't own lmao! However my non performance stock is dwindling and I am slowly being taken over hahaha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> But you don't get to cuddle them  Hey I have a few useless souls you don't own lmao! However my non performance stock is dwindling and I am slowly being taken over hahaha


lol Yeah I know some of them are not "ours". I do miss cuddling with the dogs! That just means I need to come out soon. Some time in the spring when I bring spock back I will spend a few days and get to visit with everyone up there.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> lol Yeah I know some of them are not "ours". I do miss cuddling with the dogs! That just means I need to come out soon. Some time in the spring when I bring spock back I will spend a few days and get to visit with everyone up there.


Then Krystal can come down and Lauren can come up!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Then Krystal can come down and Lauren can come up!


Hells to the yeah! Ill be there, maybe even a trip or 2 in between depending on my money situation.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh ill so be there  aww Lisa you would have loved old man Marley. I wish you guys could have met him before he passed. Never in my life have a had a dog so intelligent he could literally understand every word. I thought it was so cute how he learned to wipe his feet off on the floor mat before coming inside.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BIG thanks to everyone that want's Miss Poison Ivy in their house or on their yard. Here's her latest photo. I shot of her last night at the Lazy Dog in Orange. She'll be 4 years old on February 13th. Yes, she was born on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would absolutely love miss Ivy. She's such a wonderful girl  Wow 4 already. Geez it seems like it was just the other day we were looking at her baby pics with Lux R.I.P.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> lol Yeah I know some of them are not "ours". I do miss cuddling with the dogs! That just means I need to come out soon. Some time in the spring when I bring spock back I will spend a few days and get to visit with everyone up there.


Sweet. Then I can just give you your painting and not have to worry about it getting busted up in the mail  I swear they always play football with boxes that have my name on them. The box Dosias pack was in looked like a mastiff used it for a chew toy lol.


----------

